# Baking soda for goats



## Huskygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi I'm new at this site and I wanted to ask some of you I ran across an article this weekend and it was saying that I could put Baking soda in with the goats food it was saying as well that it helps the digestive system.... Has anyone heard of this or have tried this please give me your .....opini127C6DF4-6BA7-460F-939C-9732B916DCA7on


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I only put it out, if they look a bit bloated. 

Some, have it out free choice, it can be good or bad, depending on the situation of a goat.

I wouldn't put it in their feed, unless they need it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not a fan of free choice baking soda either. Definitely don't put it in their food.


----------



## Huskygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't worry I just read an article that you could do this and I wanted to check with the experts ! I will say I thought about it but I want to check with you guys before I did it so now that I heard from a couple of you guys don't worry I won't do it.... Have a good rest of the weekend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to of helped and that you asked first. Very responsible goat momma, good job.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

So if you give them a little every once in a while is that bad???


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

clementegal said:


> So if you give them a little every once in a while is that bad???


no that's just fine

they don't really need it. I had to give some to a wether (not recommended by most) I really had no choice. 
I have bakingsoda inside my tack room incase they need it but by girls have a really good digestive/ruminum so they don't need it much


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Oh ok. Does baking soda help gassy goats??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Baking soda helps with bloated goats. It is fine to give it to a male goat if they are bloated. That is pretty much a one time thing. It is giving it daily to males that is not good.


----------



## Huskygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Glad to of helped and that you asked first. Very responsible goat momma, good job.


Thank you so much for that little comment about being a good mama.. I have always been taught through my life to ask before doing. Thanks again and have a very good week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anytime you see a bloaty looking goat, giving baking soda is fine.

Usually, I see a lot of it in the spring, when new fresh growth comes up. 
That is when I set it out or when I see more than one goat a bit big.


----------

